# Seasons and Fibro



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Does the change of seasons affect fibro? Mine has been worse than ever, every muscle and bone aches in my body, but the arms are the worst, so bad that I cannot sleep at night, I have been taking Tylonol PM, but you cannot do that forever.My neck is getting worse than before, can this affect your arms? Iam getting soo scared that I might have something worse tahn fibro going on, but I cannot afford all this testing!!


----------

